# Crossbow repair around Akron?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I got a new crossbow and Im taking it back to where i got it in March, but in the event they don't "stand behind it", who else does repairs in the area?
thanks


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

What brand?


----------



## walleye machine (Apr 27, 2004)

hunters outlet suffield


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Hadleys on rt 93 near portage lakes. Pricy but does great work all around

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't understand. You said it was a "new" crossbow. Is there no warranty with it? And what on it needs repaired?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Hunters outlet Portage archery. Or Hadleys. if its a ten pt. take it to Portage archery.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

IF its a Horton , you can take it out to brimfield directly to Horton . They will take care of warranty issues .


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Bulldawg said:


> IF its a Horton , you can take it out to brimfield directly to Horton . They will take care of warranty issues .


I thought I read that Ten Point bought Horton, I don't remember what it said about replacement parts and service.

**I just googled it, it sounds like Bednar is going to keep Horton going. So they should be open to service.
Evin


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Tuned-In Archery. Full service shop my buddy has started up in Tallmadge. He is a certified bow technician. Definitely one on one service that you can trust unlike some of the yahoo's out there. Ask for Dan 330-565-6714.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

powerstrokin73 said:


> I thought I read that Ten Point bought Horton, I don't remember what it said about replacement parts and service.
> 
> **I just googled it, it sounds like Bednar is going to keep Horton going. So they should be open to service.
> Evin


Ten Point is NOT servicing Horton bows or doing warranty work.


----------

